# 66 Acres in Southern MO - goat/sheep fencing, outbuildings



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

We've listed our property through Red Caboose Realty. The price is $115,000. The property is divided into two parts, 26 acres of pasture and 40 acres of woodland with some clear pasture in the middle. 40 acres has 550'+ deep well. Bottom 26 has shallow well. Property has 800 sq ft house; could be used to live in while your dream home is built. Property also has 10x20 storage shed w/ 8x20 lean-to on side. 
26 acres has large spring fed pond that is capable of raising large, healthy fish. 
This property has the Fencing From Heaven. These are large, very heavy-gauge steel corners and H-braces, with brand-new field fencing and high-tensile cross fencing. Property is not completely perimeter fenced; only needs one more corner and H to finish posts and then appropriate fencing applied. Property has 6 complete paddocks for highly effective rotational grazing. This is gorgeous, highly effective fencing - goats and sheep cannot get out!
Listing is here. Photos currently not doing property justice - this is a very pretty piece of property - great location!
RED CABOOSE REAL ESTATE, LLC - Our Listings
Select Less Than $125,000, Farm/Ranch/Land, and Elk Creek to find listing.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

That is some prime land right there! And the folks at Red Caboose realty are great to deal with. We looked at some of their stuff when we were hunting our spot last year.
This is good land at a very good price.
Good luck selling it.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks! You should see the grass over there now. 7 years of goats, sheep, and cows has really made some great grass.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

bump
receiving some interest on property


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Heritagefarm said:


> We've listed our property through Red Caboose Realty. The price is $115,000. The property is divided into two parts, 26 acres of pasture and 40 acres of woodland with some clear pasture in the middle. 40 acres has 550'+ deep well. Bottom 26 has shallow well. Property has 800 sq ft house; could be used to live in while your dream home is built. Property also has 10x20 storage shed w/ 8x20 lean-to on side.
> 26 acres has large spring fed pond that is capable of raising large, healthy fish.
> This property has the Fencing From Heaven. These are large, very heavy-gauge steel corners and H-braces, with brand-new field fencing and high-tensile cross fencing. Property is not completely perimeter fenced; only needs one more corner and H to finish posts and then appropriate fencing applied. Property has 6 complete paddocks for highly effective rotational grazing. This is gorgeous, highly effective fencing - goats and sheep cannot get out!
> Listing is here. Photos currently not doing property justice - this is a very pretty piece of property - great location!
> ...


Sure does look great - & $150/yr. taxes too ? If it weren't for poisonous snakes & heat/humidity I'd be packing my things !?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 10, 2012)

Pictures of the house? Is it livable? Electricity, gas, heating/a/c?


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Do the goats come with it?! 

ound:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Pictures of the house? Is it livable? Electricity, gas, heating/a/c?


It has electric, gas, no central heat or air and no, you do not want to see pictures of it.  800 sq ft, livable for about another 5 years before it reaches bulldozer status.



KnowOneSpecial said:


> Do the goats come with it?!
> 
> ound:


At this point, you can have a couple.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bump. Still for sale, but we're having some serious interest in this low-priced deal! Price reduced *$6,000!!!!!*


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

You won't see snakes that often. As for the heat/humidity, you'll get used to that right away.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

TedH71 said:


> You won't see snakes that often. As for the heat/humidity, you'll get used to that right away.



I have lived here 52 years and still not used to the humidity...:nana:

But this is a nice place with a good price.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it depends on the person, really. I've been here 17 years and don't mind the humidity. (In fact, I love a foggy morning.) But I know several people who don't like it.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Price is highly negotiable at this point.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

What's the property listing number? It's not showing up....


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

1612LB
Remember to select 
Less than $125,000
Farm/Ranch/Land
and
Elk Creek

to find it. I would just link to it, but the hyperlink doesn't change.


----------



## InTheHills (Sep 17, 2011)

+1 for Red Caboose and Lena. 

I hope to be able to save up enough money to buy her place in Pulaski Co one day. 

GLWS


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Priced at $109,000. Will be reducing to $99,000 soon. I will put pictures up later.


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't believe this is still for sale. I would love to take a look. Too bad the wife refuses to leave New Jersey, otherwise I would already have been talking to ya.


----------



## dutchtreat (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, what a gorgeous place! I've sent the link to my fiance in MO .. can't believe it's still for sale! What would I need for a down payment?


----------



## dutchtreat (Jan 15, 2013)

I've sent the link to my fiance in MO. TI can't believe this still for sale, any idea what would be needed for a down payment? (I'm curious as my fiance says about 10%)


----------



## Lavendergrl (Sep 15, 2006)

If your financial circumstances are moderate, google USDA Direct Loans. Zero down.


----------



## dutchtreat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for the tip Lavendergrl, I'll get my fiance to check it out :teehee:


----------

